# How Does Your Betta React to Thunderstorms?



## RMKelly (Jan 17, 2016)

We had a thunderstorm last night and Kirito dug himself a small hole in his gravel behind his Cherry Blossom tree and wouldn't come out until it was over. 

My brother-in-law's bettas and guppies kind of freaked out a little bit last night until he turn the TV on and they calmed down. I guess the sound of the TV blocked out the thunder. 

My late Kaname would completely freak out if he heard thunder and I had to stay near his tank the whole time and talk to him to keep him calm. 



So I got thinking last night, and since every fish is different, I started wondering about how everyone's Betta/s react to thunderstorms.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

None of mine care much at all.


----------



## Engel (Jan 27, 2016)

We haven't had a good thunderstorm since I've had mine. Some heavy rain, but no thunder.


----------



## soundwave (May 19, 2013)

Are they really close to a window? I've never seen any of my fish react to storms, even when we had a tornado.


----------



## RMKelly (Jan 17, 2016)

Kirito is close to a window but my blind is always closed, and my brother-in-law's is in the lounge room away from the window, blinds and doors are always closed in there as well. I think it's the noise that freaks them out. Used to freak out my Angels as well when we had a cyclone come over because the thunder would make the house shake.


----------



## centaurii (Aug 31, 2015)

There was a severe thunderstorm a few months ago here, and one of the thunderclaps seemed like it was right above the building. It scared the hell out of me and gave me a start. But I noticed it scared Omicron too. He immediately darted into his log hide and stayed there for about 20 minutes after. He'd swim up to one of the openings, stick his head out, hover, then change his mind and go back inside. That's the only time I've ever seen him react to the weather. My guess is since sound and vibrations travel faster through water than air, the immense sound of the thunder overhead gave him quite a shock.


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

I don't recall any difference the last time there was a t-storm, but we're forecast to have some on Sunday/Monday so I will have to watch intently this time.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Fish cannot hear like we do. Rather, they sense vibrations that affect their environment. It's possible that the vibrations from the rumbling thunder startled your fish....it's the equivalent of tapping on the glass, in a way. I guess it just depends on how "jumpy" or skiddish your fish are. 

My guess, I'm no scientist.


----------



## Davo (Feb 21, 2016)

Timely thread as today we had a bit of rain and thunder (faint) here. I noticed no difference in Stormin Normin. He's so tough storms don't bother him! 

Last summer we had some very heavy thunderstorms, but I didn't have Norman yet.


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

Alrighty. We had thunder yesterday and Nick and Thomas didn't give a toss.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

My fish have no issues/freak outs. Some make bubble nests that rarely do when the pressure changes for a storm. My one that always has a bubble nests makes it even bigger.


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas (Jul 19, 2014)

Well mine don't freak out or anything but they do get quiet. They usually hang out near the bottom especially if it's lightning.


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

My Betta reacted to a flash of lightning, by flaring at it. I think he thought he scared it off.


----------



## RMKelly (Jan 17, 2016)

VillagerSparky said:


> My Betta reacted to a flash of lightning, by flaring at it. I think he thought he scared it off.



Let him think that he did, make him feel tough! lol 

We had a small storm roll through and again Kirito hid, he doesn't have his cherry blossom tree anymore so he hid in his log. 

Sasuke rushed around flaring before hiding in his cave.


----------

